

Ask HN: Real-time social network aggregation, correlation, and other analysis? - ThaddeusQuay2

I recently came up with the idea of a website which would track, and report on, where people, and their friends (across multiple social networks), are, in physical space, in real time. For example, you could post on your Twitter that you are at a particular party and how you feel about it. Then, your friends (on Twitter and Google Plus and Facebook and MySpace and wherever else) would see that and possibly come over to the same party. As they make their own posts, such as yours, their friends would see that this party now involves a number of people which they know, and then they might attend, and so on. I might work on this, but before I start, I want to know if such a web-based service already exists. I ask because I have a faint recollection of reading about something similar, recently, and perhaps even on HN. Thanks, in advance, for any replies.
======
mckndsnco
<https://foursquare.com/> and <http://ban.jo/> come to mind, although not
quite the scope of interconnectivity that you described.

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
Thank you. I didn't know about Banjo.

------
OJKoukaz
Like hotlist.com?

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
"Hotlist" does not ring a bell, but yes, that seems to be like my idea,
although Hotlist appears to be limited to Facebook and Twitter, because: "So
you want to go out but aren't sure which place has the crowd or event you're
looking for? Hotlist enables you to take a peek inside of venues to see the
crowds before you head out. Read reviews and real-time Tweets, discover
upcoming events, and check out key stats like the guy-to-girl ratio and the
general age of the crowd, all from your computer or smartphone. Then use
Hotlist to coordinate with your friends on Facebook." (#1)

I'm reading through the articles on their Wikipedia page (#2), to better
understand what they do, and how it compares to my idea. Thank you!

#1: <http://hotlist.com/about>

#2: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotlist>

